

MetaWear: The platform enabling the next 1000 wearables. - mattthebaker
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/guardyen/metawear-production-ready-wearables-in-30-minutes
This project will set off an explosion of unique wearables shipping in quantities from 1 to 1M+
======
kassovic
Awesome sauce!

